# Google Chrome now has over 1 billion users



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> At the I/O 2015 developer conference today, Sundar Pichai, Googles senior vice president of product, announced that Chrome has passed 1 billion active users.
> 
> Less than a year ago, Google revealed Android has over 1 billion active users. These are indeed Googles biggest ecosystems.


Here


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not one of them! Good for Chrome!!Billion with a B is a lot!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I use Chrome and it serves my needs just fine....Have you tried it?


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

ekim68 said:


> I use Chrome and it serves my needs just fine....Have you tried it?


Yes I have 3 browsers, Chrome being one of them and I use all three. I have WOT ad-on on all three.
I prefer FF and I really don't have a good reason other than us old farts don't like changes If one browser is giving me a issue, I see if I'm having the same issue on the other two. That works for me.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am one of the users only because I run netflix and chrome is the only browser that will run it without changing the user agent, installing wine or make any other changes.


----------

